# Fromm kibble size



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Since the recent price increase and bag size reduction, I am transitioning from Acana Grasslands to Fromm Game Bird (grain free). I was surprised that the Fromm kibble was so small. It is about 1/3 the size of the Acana kibble and looks like cat food! Our dogs "wolf" their food down very fast even with "slow feed" bowls. Has anyone's goldens had problems with the small kibble size?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Not at all....all if the labs I board eat Fromm...the only dogs that might eat faster than GRs are labs! myst say all the labs look fantastic eating fromm gold...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Not all of the kibble is that small! Different flavors have different sizes. I think Pork, Duck and Chicken are all bigger. Salmon is another small one. I might be totally mixing those up, though. lol


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

I think all the Fromm Grain Free is the small ones. I had asked Fromm about it and they said it had something to do with digestability, I believe? It was a long time ago...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy has no issue with the size of his Chicken a la Veg kibbles.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

jimla said:


> Since the recent price increase and bag size reduction, I am transitioning from Acana Grasslands to Fromm Game Bird (grain free). I was surprised that the Fromm kibble was so small. It is about 1/3 the size of the Acana kibble and looks like cat food! Our dogs "wolf" their food down very fast even with "slow feed" bowls. Has anyone's goldens had problems with the small kibble size?


 
The kibble is small because it would crumble at a larger size. When you use Pea Protein so liberally the structure of the kibble is weak. Pea Protein is very cheap and it is an industrial made vegetable concentrate. In some foods it is even from a hydrolyzed source, so it will have lots of MSG in it.

Fromm was clever to position Pea Protein out of the top 5 ingredients because most reviewers only look at the top 5. I am not saying this is right but that is what most do.

There are three "wet" ingredients in the top 5. The two meats are 90% water. So at 15% of the food's weight, Pea Protein at 90% protein (10% moisture) is a major protein source, probably 1/3rd of total protein. Could be more.

Normally you need more information to make this estimate, but when something like Pea Protein is used (also Peas and Pea Flour) you can see pretty easily that the food isn't what it seems.


----------

